# Recurrent abdominal pain in children and adolescents



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

At IFFGD's 7th International Symposium on Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders in April 2007, we had the opportunity to talk to some of the international experts in functional GI disorders. Our discussions covered some of the most recent developments in this field. Click the topic titles below to go to the video interviews!Lynn Walker, PhD, is a behavioral scientist, clinician, and educator. Here she discusses strategies for helping families and children or adolescents deal with managing chronic pain conditions that affect the bowel such as IBS or IBD. Managing pain, going to school, dealing with bathroom issues, and explaining what is wrong to peers are all challenging issues that confront the patient and the family. Dr. Walker is Professor of Pediatrics, and Director, Division of Adolescent Medicine at Vanderbilt University, Nashville, TN.http://www.aboutibs.org/site/learning-cent...deo-corner/kids


----------



## Malloyallo (Oct 3, 2007)

My daughter is currently under the care of Dr. Walker. While under Dr. Walker's care, my daughter has made slow and steady progress. Although, the progress has been slow, Dr. Walker has helped design a plan to make the transition back to school much easier. On Monday, will be our 4th visit, with that being said, my daughter has had a set back and is not doing as well as she once had been doing. Prior to Wednesday, she was back at school for three hours(still on homebound) and attending some after school activites, not with out difficulty, but she still was able to attend. That is not the case now. Now, she is having a great deal of pain, is pale, and not eating. My family and I can not wait until our visit with Dr. Walker on Monday, we just hope she will have a "plan of action". As we all know, there will be ups and downs associated with IBS.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

How is your daughter doing?


----------



## Malloyallo (Oct 3, 2007)

She is having a better week. Our visit with Dr. Walker and the G. I. went well. The G. I. seems to think that she might of had a stomach virus, this past week. I agree with the G. I. at this point, because the D has stopped. Dr. Walker suggessted to continue to gently push her back into school for an additional hour and to continue with the after school activities. She did roundoff backhandsprings tonight at gymnastics. She has not felt like doing any flips in 4 months. I guess it is about small steps, and many back steps with IBS.Thanks for asking about her.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

It can take a little while to learn things and to progress and yes we still can get stomach bugs and upsets, its that you want as little of those as possible.Good to hear she's doing flips. I think this will really help long term.


----------

